
'YouTube Content-ID Abusers Could Face Millions of Dollars in Damages' - okket
https://torrentfreak.com/youtube-content-id-abusers-could-face-millions-of-dollars-in-damages-190509/
======
_bxg1
I wonder if they could go after damages from YouTube itself, forcing it to
adjust the system so frivolous claims are less trivial to make. Striking back
is well and good, but most of the channels that suffer from these claims can't
afford lawyers.

~~~
ahmedalsudani
Almost certainly not. There is no way YouTube’s TOS do not protect them from
that kind of claim. Even if the TOS had a hole in them, YouTube is not acting
maliciously and is abiding by DMCA.

------
andrewstuart
I wonder if it cost money to make such a claim if the number of claims would
reduce.

~~~
BonesJustice
Almost certainly, though YouTube does not want to deal with DMCA requests and
would rather the entire system stay largely automated, so I’m not sure it
would want to incentivize rights-holders to go the DMCA takedown route.

